# se preguntó qué haría si alguien intentaba/intentara



## Twist-ful

Hola,

Quisiera saber qué sería la forma más normal (y correcta) de acabar estas frases:

1) Ghidi se preguntó qué haría Adamson si alguien *intentaba/intentara *en serio entrar en la habitación.

2) La reunión duraba ya cuarenta minutos y el inspector sintió un intenso deseo de alargar la mano y coger el libro que estaba encima de la mesa y darle al chico un golpe con él. Se preguntó qué ocurriríasilo *hacía/hiciera*. 

Mi instinto es usar *intentaba *y* hacía*, ya que _se preguntó_ se refiere al pasado, mientras que el uso de _intentara _o _hiciera_ da la impresión de una acción o un pensamiento en el presente.

Qué opináis?


----------



## Peterdg

¡Hola!

Yo optaría por el subjuntivo imperfecto en los dos casos y yo personalmente no empleo el indicativo imperfecto en la prótasis (= la parte de la frase que sigue el "si") de una frase condicional.

Pero, no soy hablante nativo. 

De todos modos, también el indicativo de imperfecto es posible en la prótasis de una frase condicional.

El "Esbozo de una nueva gramítica de la lengua española (RAE)" dice *"... pero existe en la lengua hablada una clara tendencia a emplear también el imperfecto y el pluscuamperfecto de indicativo (*_*Si venía..., Si había venido ...)*;_ 3.22.5.I, pág. 554.



Creo que el orígen de las dos formas es diferente. Consideremos las siguientes frases:
Si tengo bastante dinero, me compraré un coche
Si tuviera bastante dinero, me compraría un coche
En la primera frase, aún no sé si voy a tener bastante dinero, pero la posibilidad existe que lo tenga. En la segunda frase, ya sé que no tengo bastante dinero.

Si convertimos la primera frase al pasado (tengo --> tenía, compraré --> compraría), obtenemos: "Si tenía bastante dinero, me compraría un coche". Ahora tenemos una frase condicional con un indicativo imperfecto en la prótasis, pero con un matiz diferente del de la frase 2. 

No sé si mi interpretación es correcta. Un hablante nativo tendría que dar su opinión también.


----------



## Twist-ful

Pero me parece que no es una frase condicional verdadera, más bien un tipo de estilo indirecto, o sea los pensamientos plasmados en papel de quien hablaba. 

Y es por eso que yo preferiría la forma INTENTABA Y HACÍA. Pero claro, no soy nativo y por eso no las tengo todas conmigo.


----------



## Peterdg

Pero sí es una frase condicional en el sentido gramatical. Si introduces una frase de este tipo con "si", tienes una frase condicional. Frases condicionales tienen una estructura específica en español y no tienes que reflexionar demasiado en terminos de "duda" y "hipótesis" porque acabarás en líos.

Si no quieres que la frase sea condicional, hay que introducirla con otra palabra, por ejemplo "cuando" en lugar de "si". El uso de los modos y tiempos en frases condicionales es más o menos "mecánico".


----------



## roanheads

.Lo veo como una condicional también-- 
Ghidi se preguntó que haría Adamson a condición de que alguien intentara en serio entrar----
Por eso , de acuerdo con Peter.


----------



## Twist-ful

Estoy de acuerdo que es un condicional, pero sigo pensando que aparece en el estilo indirecto. Por ejemplo, Ghidi se pregunta "qué hará Adamson si alguien entra" y eso sería _se preguntó que HARÍA si alguien INTENTABA... no?_

No digo que no se pueda usar el subjuntivo, pero sigo creyendo que el indicativo es una opción.

Por extensión:

se dio cuenta de que no había trabajado en el sinuoso mundo de la mujer y *se preguntó qué pasaría si se transformaba* en la otra y se alejaba del discurso más directo de los hombres.

 No *sabía qué pasaría si* se corría la voz de que había un "rojo" en la planta.

 Y *pensaba qué pasaría si* no encontraba a nadie que la quisiera

Todas estas frases son de Google, la primera de una página web de un grupo teatral de Argentina.

Qué opináis?


----------



## jdfamoso

la respues es1. intentara2. hiciera
estas dos palabras apuntan hacia un futuro no un presente


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Twist-ful said:


> 1) Ghidi se preguntó qué haría Adamson si alguien *intentaba/intentara *en serio entrar en la habitación.
> 
> 2) La reunión duraba ya cuarenta minutos y el inspector sintió un intenso deseo de alargar la mano y coger el libro que estaba encima de la mesa y darle al chico un golpe con él. Se preguntó qué ocurriríasilo *hacía/hiciera*.



Caben las dos formas, pues puede ser la conversión al pasado de dos frases distintas:

1) _Ghidi se preguntó qué *haría *Adamson si alguien *intentaba *en serio entrar en la habitación_ es la forma pasada de _Ghidi se pregunta qué *hará *Adamson si alguien *intenta *en serio entrar en la habitación_.

2) _Ghidi se preguntó qué *haría* Adamson si alguien *intentara *en serio entrar en la habitación _es la forma pasada de_ Ghidi se pregunta qué *haría *Adamson si alguien *intentara *en serio entrar en la habitación_.

Y lo mismo ocurre con la otra frase.


----------



## slazenger14

MarieSuzanne said:


> Caben las dos formas, pues puede ser la conversión al pasado de dos frases distintas:
> 
> 1) _Ghidi se preguntó qué *haCía *Adamson si alguien *intentaba *en serio entrar en la habitación_ es la forma pasada de _Ghidi se pregunta qué *hará *Adamson si alguien *intenta *en serio entrar en la habitación_.
> 
> 2) _Ghidi se preguntó qué *haría* Adamson si alguien *intentara *en serio entrar en la habitación _es la forma pasada de_ Ghidi se pregunta qué *haría *Adamson si alguien *intentara *en serio entrar en la habitación_.
> 
> Y lo mismo ocurre con la otra frase.



Hola MarieSuzanne:   Creo que vos querías escribir 'hacer' en su modo del imperfecto en vez del condicional. (hacía...intentaba). Aunque no soy hispanoparlante, las reglas de grámatica que se me enseñaron exigen que no se pueda usarlas así. Si me equivoco, por favor ¿me lo podés explicar?


----------



## roanheads

Hola slaz,
Al ver que Marie no llega , entonces, mis diez centavos.
Lo que me enseñaron a mí es que, refiriéndose a las dos oraciones, depende de que si se ven en forma coloquial y familiar, o por otra parte, en estilo indirecto.
Creo que en estos dos casos , sí que se permite el imperfecto de indicativo.
Pero , a mi parecer, en este hilo, esos dos casos no caben, que se trata de condiciones que requieren el imperfecto subjuntivo en la oración " si " y el condicional indicativo en la otra. ( en los dos ejemplos ).
Pero , a ver lo que diga Marie Suzanne.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Quería decir exactamente lo que dije.

En castellano hay múltiples formas de construir oraciones condicionales.

La clásica con el imperfecto de subjuntivo en la condición y el condicional en la conclusión (en el ejemplo, _qué haría si intentara_) se utiliza para hipótesis irreales o poco probables.

Para hipótesis reales y probables puede utilizarse el presente de indicativo en la condición y el futuro de indicativo en la conclusión (en el ejemplo, _qué hará si intenta_).

Estas dos hipótesis, llevadas al pasado, se convierten tal como indiqué antes.


----------



## almagr0x

Twist-ful said:


> Hola,
> 
> Quisiera saber qué sería la forma más normal (y correcta) de acabar estas frases:
> 
> 1) Ghidi se preguntó qué haría Adamson si alguien *intentara *en serio entrar en la habitación.
> 
> 2) La reunión duraba ya cuarenta minutos y el inspector sintió un intenso deseo de alargar la mano y coger el libro que estaba encima de la mesa y darle al chico un golpe con él. Se preguntó qué ocurriría *si lo* *hiciera*.


As a native speaker, I would choose those two. 

I think it is a classic conditional sentence. I'd use *intentaba* and *hacía* in more "real" situacions (more probable). You used _Se preguntó_, as _He wondered_ and that kind of "thoughts" are just that... "thoughts". Very rarely when the writer uses that kind of structure, the "character" goes from thought to action. Don't know if I'm making myself clear. 

Anyway, I'm just a native speaker. It's possible that your knowledge of spanish is better than mine. I'm just saying what a native speaker would say. But sometimes, that's not the CORRECT option, but the COMMON one.

I also used bold for *si lo*, because I think you misstyped it. You put it all togheter with the verb.

OFFTOPIC:

Why did you used *en serio* in the first sentence? Couldn't you use a different expression? Maybe *realmente*.
I suggest you change *alargar la mano* for *extender el brazo*.

Just suggesting 

Greetings.


----------



## Ynez

All your options sound good to me, Twist-ful.

There is an entry for *si* in

www.rae.es --> Diccionario panhispánico de dudas

We can't find all possibilities on that page, but there are several.


A thread with basic explanations of common use, where you can also find a link to a page dealing in detail with many different possibilities:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1325145

El enlace que Rayines escribió en la otra página: http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hisp...ática española/Condicional - alternancias.htm


----------



## Ynez

Al final he comprendido de qué va este tema. 



> 1) Ghidi se preguntó qué haría Adamson si alguien intentaba/intentara en serio entrar en la habitación.
> 
> 2) La reunión duraba ya cuarenta minutos y el inspector sintió un intenso deseo de alargar la mano y coger el libro que estaba encima de la mesa y darle al chico un golpe con él. Se preguntó qué ocurriríasilo hacía/hiciera.




1a. ¿Qué hará Adamson si alguien intenta entrar en la habitación?
1b. ¿Qué haría Adamson si alguien intentara entrar en la habitación?


2a. ¿Qué ocurrirá si lo hago?
2b. ¿Qué ocurriría si lo hiciera?


Ya lo había dicho MarieSuzanne.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Ynez said:


> Ya lo había dicho MarieSuzanne.



Me alegro de que coincidamos, Ynez.


----------



## slazenger14

Ynez said:


> Al final he comprendido de qué va este tema.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1a. ¿Qué hará Adamson si alguien intenta entrar en la habitación?
> 1b. ¿Qué haría Adamson si alguien intentara entrar en la habitación?
> 
> 
> 2a. ¿Qué ocurrirá si lo hago?
> 2b. ¿Qué ocurriría si lo hiciera?
> 
> 
> Ya lo había dicho MarieSuzanne.



Yo también estoy de acuerdo en que esas frases son correctas pero lo que no entiendo es este ejemplo que vi en uno de los mensajes anteriores:

_¿Qué *hacía *Adamson si alguien *intentara* entrar en la habitación? _ 
La cláusula principal -> el imperfecto del indicativo. 
La cláusula subordinada -> el imperfecto del subjuntivo. 

_¿Qué *haría* Adamson si alguien *intentara *entrar en la habitación? _
La cláusula principal -> el condicional del indicativo. 
La cláusula subordinada -> el imperfecto del subjuntivo. 

No estoy tratando de causarle a nadie problemas, sólo quiero entender este tema muy difícil mejor. 
¿Alguien me lo podría explicar?


----------



## Ynez

Esto ya es muy difícil, slazenger.  He estado buscando esa frase que dices y no la encuentro (_¿Qué hacía Adamson si alguien intentara entrar en la habitación?_).

Si te refieres a esta que dijo Peter:



> "Si tenía bastante dinero, me compraría un coche".



No lo decimos así. Decimos:

_Si tuviera bastante dinero, me compraría/compraba un coche._


El problema es que la que tú planteas yo la veo posible  No es lo normal, así que te puedes olvidar de ella, pero la veo posible. Imagino que es un uso idiomático que equivale a _¿Qué podía hacer = Qué podría hacer....?_.




			
				MarieSuzanne said:
			
		

> Me alegro de que coincidamos, Ynez.



A ver si dura, porque siguen haciendo preguntas difíciles.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

La frase _¿Qué *hacía *Adamson si alguien *intentara* entrar en la habitación? _es incorrecta_. _La concordancia de tiempo_s _no está bien_.

_Llevada al presente, sería:"¿Qué* hace* Adamson si alguien _*intente*_ entrar en la habitación?", lo cual es un disparate. 

Tal vez sólo se trató de un error de tecleo.


----------



## slazenger14

Gracias Ynez por tu consejo experto y por poner el enlace en tu mensaje anterior sobre los temas que se tratan de prótasis y apódosis.



> La frase _¿Qué *hacía *Adamson si alguien *intentara* entrar en la habitación? _es incorrecta_. _La concordancia de tiempo_s _no está bien_._


Eso es justamente lo que pensé. 
Gracias MarieSuzanne por aclararme este tema.


----------



## Peterdg

Ynez said:


> Esto ya es muy difícil, slazenger.  He estado buscando esa frase que dices y no la encuentro (_¿Qué hacía Adamson si alguien intentara entrar en la habitación?_).
> 
> Si te refieres a esta que dijo Peter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Si tenía bastante dinero, me compraría un coche".
> 
> 
> 
> No lo decimos así. Decimos:
> 
> _Si tuviera bastante dinero, me compraría/compraba un coche._
Click to expand...

 
¡Exactamente! Como ya dije en mi primer post, yo tampoco lo utilizaría y lo normal es lo que dices tú.

Pero, el Esbozo ... dice que sí se utiliza (el indicativo imperfecto en la prótasis en lugar del subjuntivo imperfecto) y estuve intentando dar una explicación (quizás con poco éxito) de dónde podría venir esta construcción.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Peterdg said:


> Pero, el Esbozo ... dice que sí se utiliza (el indicativo imperfecto en la prótasis en lugar del subjuntivo imperfecto) y estuve intentando dar una explicación (quizás con poco éxito) de dónde podría venir esta construcción.



Sí que puede usarse el indicativo imperfecto en la condición, en frases como:

_Si no era por ti, me castigaban.
Si lo sabía, no venía.
Si daba un paso más, se precipitaba.

_Pero la conclusión también va en indicativo imperfecto, no en condicional.


----------



## Ynez

Peter, pon un poquito más del Esbozo, haz el favor, y mañana lo vemos. ¿No hay ningún ejemplo entero, al menos? Yo así ahora mismo no sé de qué hablan...también será ya la hora. 



EDIT: Serán ejemplos como los que pone MS, que sí son normales.
EDIT2 por la mañana: El ejemplo de "Si lo sabía no venía" no es normal aquí.


----------



## Peterdg

Ynez said:


> Peter, pon un poquito más del Esbozo, haz el favor, y mañana lo vemos. ¿No hay ningún ejemplo entero, al menos? Yo así ahora mismo no sé de qué hablan...también será ya la hora.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Serán ejemplos como los que pone MS, que sí son normales.


Ynez, pues no (ejemplo entero). Pero os pongo el contexto en que aparece y del contexto se puede deducir un ejemplo completo:

*"Tampoco pueden usarse en la prótasis los condicionales simple y perfecto. Sería incorrecto decir si vendría... o si habría venido... Uno y otro son sustituidos respectivamente en la prótasis por el imperfecto y el pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo (Si viniera, viniese, hubiera o hubiese venido, le recibiríamos); pero existe en la lengua hablada una clara tendencia a emplear también el imperfecto y el pluscuamperfecto de indicativo (si venía ..., si había venido)"*

© RAE

Y nada más al asunto. Continúa diciendo cuales otros tiempos y modos son posibles e imposibles en la prótasis, pero poco importa para la discusión aquí.

Pues el ejemplo que, en mi humilde opinión, se puede deducir de todo esto es:

"Si venían, le recibiríamos" o "Si habían venido, le recibiríamos".

E insisto: ¡¡¡no lo utilizaría yo!!! (porque simplemente no cabe en mi entramado gramatical que tengo que seguir, siendo no hablante nativo)


----------



## slazenger14

MarieSuzanne said:


> Sí que puede usarse el indicativo imperfecto en la condición, en frases como:
> 
> _Si no era por ti, me castigaban.
> Si lo sabía, no venía.
> Si daba un paso más, se precipitaba.
> 
> _Pero la conclusión también va en indicativo imperfecto, no en condicional.



¿Entonces, lo que nos decís es que no serían correctas si se usara el condicional "habría" en la cláusula subordinada? 

_- Si no era por ti, me habrían castigado. 
_(No me castigaron, pero podrían haberme castigado o es decir que la posibilidad podría haber existido si no era por ti).


----------



## MarieSuzanne

La conclusión sí puede ser "me habrían castigado" (condicional perfecto), pero no el condicional "me castigarían".

El imperfecto de indicativo equivale aquí al pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo.


----------



## Ynez

Peter, ya nos podían haber dado un ejemplo, ¿eh? 

Por ahora los ejemplos que se me ocurren son parte del estilo indirecto; no sé si es exactamente el tema que tratamos:

_Me dijeron que si me rendía, me perdonarían la vida._
(_Si se rinde usted, le perdonamos/perdonaremos la vida_)

Con tus ejemplos exactamente:

_No queríamos que Luis y María vinieran a nuestra casa, pero decidimos que si venían, los recibiríamos._
(Si vienen, los recibimos/recibiremos)

_Llegamos tarde a casa y no sabíamos con seguridad si Luis y María habrían venido a la fiesta. ¡Ojalá no hayan venido! En cualquier caso, decidimos que si habían venido, los recibiríamos._
(Si han venido, los recibimos/recibiremos)


----------



## Ynez

slazenger14 said:


> _¿Qué *hacía *Adamson si alguien *intentara* entrar en la habitación? _
> La cláusula principal -> el imperfecto del indicativo.
> La cláusula subordinada -> el imperfecto del subjuntivo.




Otra forma de ver este ejemplo:

*_¿Qué hago si alguien intenta entrar en la habitación?

Se preguntó qué hacía si alguien intentara/intentaba entrar en la habitación_

* ¿Qué puedo hacer si alguien intenta/intentara entrar?
¿Qué podría hacer si alguien intenta/intentara entrar?


I know there are too many options, but you don't have to use them all. In English there are many too:

What shall I do if...
What can I do if...
What could I do if...




EDIT: Peter, por fin se me ha ocurrido un ejemplo para lo del coche:

_Cuando tenía ocho años decidí que si algún día tenía dinero, me compraría un coche_
(Si algún día tengo dinero, me compraré un coche)


----------



## Peterdg

Ynez,

Es lo que yo también quería decir en mi primer post con "convertirlo al pasado". Tú lo llamas "pasarlo al estilo indirecto", que, está claro, es un término más adecuado y además lo pones en un contexto completo. Pero, al fin y al cabo, creo que queremos decir la misma cosa.

Pero eso no es lo que dice el Esbozo a no ser que lo interprete mal (pero también tengo que admitir que lo que dice el Esbozo es muy sucinto).

Si lo interpreto bien, dice, muy a secas, que hay una clara tendencia de que en la lengua hablada "Si viniera" = "Sin venía". Pues, a mí, me suena fatal.


----------



## Ynez

Peterdg said:


> Pero eso no es lo que dice el Esbozo a no ser que lo interprete mal (pero también tengo que admitir que lo que dice el Esbozo es muy sucinto).
> 
> Si lo interpreto bien, dice, muy a secas, que hay una clara tendencia de que en la lengua hablada "Si viniera" = "Sin venía". Pues, a mí, me suena fatal.



Lo que dice el Esbozo es muy difícil de entender. Yo he tenido que pensar durante mucho tiempo, con descansos entremedio. 

En general, no podemos decir que sea normal, porque hasta ahora solo se nos han ocurrido este tipo de ejemplos de estilo indirecto, y no nos valen (no las decimos) frases aisladas del tipo:

Si él cantaba, me alegraría.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Twist-ful said:


> Hola,
> 
> Quisiera saber qué sería la forma más normal (y correcta) de acabar estas frases:
> 
> 1) Ghidi se preguntó qué haría Adamson si alguien *intentaba/intentara *en serio entrar en la habitación.
> 
> 2) La reunión duraba ya cuarenta minutos y el inspector sintió un intenso deseo de alargar la mano y coger el libro que estaba encima de la mesa y darle al chico un golpe con él. Se preguntó qué ocurriríasilo *hacía/hiciera*.
> 
> Mi instinto es usar *intentaba *y* hacía*, ya que _se preguntó_ se refiere al pasado, mientras que el uso de _intentara _o _hiciera_ da la impresión de una acción o un pensamiento en el presente.
> 
> Qué opináis?


Como se desprende de lo que ya explicó MarieSuzanne, ambas son correctas y la "normal" depende de lo que quieras decir.

Te comento como funciona la cabeza del lector cuando lee una u otra frase:

1) Con "intentaba" el lector se siente trasportado al tiempo y lugar en el que Ghidi esta haciendo la consideración. Sentimos a Ghidi pensando "¿y si alguien lo intenta?" -se pregunta sobre la posibilidad, no sobre la probabilidad-. Nos preguntamos qué conclusión sacará Ghidi de esto.

Con "intentara" el lector se siente también transportado al tiempo y lugar, pero como claramente entiende que el condicional aquí no es 100% "una condición" sino que tiene mucho de futuro visto desde ese tiempo pasado, así el lector deduce que Ghidi considera poco o medianamente probable que alguien "lo intente" de allí el "intentara".

Por supuesto para todo esto influye mucho el contexto del relato, pues en el estilo de la novela nos ponernos "en los pantalones" del personaje y en su marco temporal, sin por eso dejar de entender que no somos Ghidi ni que todo eso ya ha acontecido, si se quiere.

Está muy lejos entonces eso de aplicar las coordinaciones gramaticales de frases condicionales básicas. Dicho sea de paso, me parece que Peterdg está citando una obra de la RAE de 1973 (el "Esbozo...") que casi exclusivamente toma en cuenta formas europeas del castellano, además de antigua. Sería conveniente que aclarara qué está citando, aunque esté fuera de lugar para el tema de este hilo, no sea que alguien crea que está citando la "Gramática..." recientemente publicada por la Asociación de Academias -aunque la RAE se ponga en paralelo y aporte el pie de imprenta-.

2) Vale "casi" lo mismo que en 1) con la diferencia que un lector avisado consideraría confusa la versión con "hiciera", pues parece que el personaje duda y no se sabe si duda en hacerlo o duda acerca de cuáles serían las probables consecuencias del hecho de hacerlo -la frase dice una cosa y el tiempo de verbo dice otra cosa-. Por tanto, no está mal gramaticalmente como que podría estar relatado de manera mucho más clara -transmitiendo la idea de que el personaje jamás daría el librazo, o que se muere de ganas de hacerlo-. 

La diferencia básica entre los dos casos -y esto es muy probable que se les escape a quienes no son hablantes nativos- es que en el caso 1) hay una especulación sobre lo que terceros anónimos podrían o no hacer, mientras que en el caso 2) el relato corresponde a algo que ocurre dentro de la mente del personaje y se acaba de relatar una fantasía que ocurre dentro de la mente de ese personaje, quien tiene "libertad" de obrar con independencia de que nosotros nos pongamos en su lugar. Esta es una "sutileza" nada sutil que trastoca la manera en que los hablantes percibimos el subjuntivo.

Así que si estás construyendo un relato, tu "intuición" te aconsejó bien "intentaba" y "hacía", salvo que hubiera un matiz de duda que quisieras agregar en el caso 1) introduciendo para ello el imperfecto del subjuntivo, o que quisieras incluir esa vivencia interna del impulso de dar el librazo en el caso 2) mediante la modificación del relato ("Se contuvo y se preguntó qué ocurriría si lo hacía" / "Pensó en las consecuencias que pudiera traerle el hacerlo")


----------



## Twist-ful

Gracias a todos!

Ya me habíais aclarado el tema bastante, hasta que encontré otro ejemplo en el mismo libro:

Era perfectamente consciente de que se trataba de un una actividad delictiva y de que su jefe se pondría furioso si *se enterara *de lo que estaba haciendo.

Yo habría preferido ponerlo en el imperfecto (...si se enteraba...) ya que es más o menos igual que _Sabía que su jefe se pondría furioso si se enteraba. _

O, el escritor quiere decir que la persona que habla considera que sea muy poco probable que su jefe se entere?

Gracias


----------



## aleCcowaN

Twist-ful said:


> Era perfectamente consciente de que se trataba de un una actividad delictiva y de que su jefe se pondría furioso si *se enterara *de lo que estaba haciendo.


Bueno, bien puede pensarse que la subordinada es una cosa (siendo la cosa "ponerse furioso en caso de enterarse" ---> Era perfectamente consciente de esa cosa ¿Cuál cosa? De que el jefe se pondría furioso si se enterara). Yo no consideré esta posibilidad como muy fuerte por la forma en que está escrito el párrafo (Era perfectamente consciente tanto de A como de B) y me parece extraño ver realizado A e irrealizado B.

Si la frase implica una ponderación de la probabilidad de que el jefe se entere, yo esperaría verla escrita así para evitar ambigüedades:

"Era perfectamente consciente de que se trataba de un una actividad delictiva y de que su jefe se pondría furioso si *llegara a enterarse *de lo que estaba haciendo."

Pero claro, hay dos aspectos a considerar:

1) La elección del modo puede estar condicionado por información que está fuera del párrafo: bien puede el lector estar informado por elementos previos del relato de que finalmente el jefe no habrá de enterarse, o que es más corrupto que nuestro personaje, y en tal caso espera "enterara".

2) El autor juega con los tiempos y matices. Mediante el uso del imperfecto del subjuntivo puede sugerir la idea de que el personaje espera salirse con la suya (es poco probable de que el jefe se entere) o incluso cultivar una cierta ambigüedad para alimentar el _suspense_, pues en definitiva, la frase escrita usando "enteraba" es casi un relato mecánico que sólo informa que el personaje es consciente de la ilegalidad de sus actos y también de que su jefe se pondrá furioso en el caso de enterarse de ellos. Con "enterara", _chi lo sa?_


----------



## Ynez

Yo ya había pensado algo de lo que ha dicho aquí aleCcowan en referencia a esta frase:

_¿Qué hacía Adamson si alguien intentara entrar en la habitación?_


Sé que es un narrador el que está hablando y que usando esos tiempos nos lleva a los lectores a meternos en la piel de Adamson. El propio Adamson se está preguntando qué podría hacer.

Para que pensáramos los lectores qué es lo que seguramente haga Adamson, hubiera dicho "¿Qué haría Adamson...?




En respuesta a este mensaje: http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=8360383&postcount=20


----------



## roanheads

Ynez,
" haría " sin duda alguna.
A ver como se ve in inglés.
En directo.  Ghidi wonders what Adamson will do if someone tries to enter---
Reported speech  " indirecto".---     ( We are told that) Ghidi wondered what *Adamson would *do if someone "were to try" to enter or someone "was to try" to enter --
Ghidi se preguntó qué haría Adamson si alguien intentara o intentaba entrar.
" haría" encaja perfectamente .

Como dice Peter, no siendo hispanohablante nativo, para mantener una conversation coherente y rápida ya estoy bastante atareado como para considerar opiniones, matices o conjeturas semejantes a los de arriba, entonces a mi parecer, en una situación así, el condicional indicativo y el subjuntivo imperfecto van como hermanos, me suena de maravilla y además en la mayoría de los casos es la secuencia de tiempos más normal
Por eso, así mi opinion, y estoy seguro o más bien espero que el oyente me entienda.
Saludos.


----------

